# Blade show 2018



## chefcomesback (May 26, 2018)

I will be there at table 35k , who else is coming ?


----------



## S-Line (May 27, 2018)

I'll definitely try to be there. I saw you on the roster and was super excited. Been wanting to see your knives in person for awhile now.


----------



## dwalker (May 27, 2018)

I'll be there Friday


----------



## mille162 (May 27, 2018)

Is this the biggest North America show? Is there a list of other shows to consider since I cant make this date?


----------



## chefcomesback (May 28, 2018)

S-Line said:


> I'll definitely try to be there. I saw you on the roster and was super excited. Been wanting to see your knives in person for awhile now.


Thanks man , looking forward for it


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 30, 2018)

mille162 said:


> Is this the biggest North America show? Is there a list of other shows to consider since I cant make this date?



By far the largest knife show in the world.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you to all who stopped by , it was a great weekend, pictures are up on my ig account


----------



## Jville (Jun 7, 2018)

I saw Mert and brought back a honyaki that I'm super excited about. It was awesome meeting Mert, definitely the highlight of the show for me. Thanks again Mert!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 8, 2018)

Jville said:


> I saw Mert and brought back a honyaki that I'm super excited about. It was awesome meeting Mert, definitely the highlight of the show for me. Thanks again Mert!


My pleasure


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 8, 2018)

One of the last 2 knives I have left remaining from the blade show 
https://instagram.com/p/Bjx4IfpA6NV/


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 25, 2018)

I understand Blade Show West is selling out. I don't know what that means for those interested in kitchen cutlery but I intend to be there Friday and Saturday. Or I may leave early and head to Fuboon grocery for basics. I'm low on Pear River soy sauce and Phan Thiet fish sauce.


----------



## pleue (Oct 3, 2018)

bummer wish i could but i'm out of town. Sucks to not even have a best "kitchen" knife category though. Looks like burke, haburn, wilburn, carter's group, my buddy ed, and a few others will be there.


----------

